# how much room do baby pigeons need



## sherkatz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,
We moved into an apartment in southern France nearly 2 months ago. Its a Medieval building made of stone. In the stairwell there is a small storage loft, and when we moved in I discovered the small round window was completely open and a pigeon was living in the loft. The poop had gone through the beams and was on the stairwell floor...not nice, but I like birds so I wasn't too freaked out. 

We are getting the apartment ready to sell so husband decided to put in a window to keep the birds out, and to clean out the loft. To his surprise, he found a nest with eggs in it, and we didn't have the heart to kill baby birds so he pushed the nest out to the ledge which is about 5 or 6 inches wide, then he put the plexiglass in to keep the birds out. The parent bird seemed to do fine sitting on the eggs, and at some point they hatched as a few weeks ago I opened the loft and saw two little babies staring at me. I have been looking in on them regularly now, but I fear the ledge is too small for them and I worry they will fall out to the street. I know my husband will be mad if I slide the glass away and let them in the loft, so I am seeking advice from you who know. If you think they will be fine on the ledge, please let me know. Likewise, if they are in danger I will definitely let them in. They are so cute! Their feathers are in, and they seem to be white spotted with brown. I am quite fond of them.
Also, if I do let them in, should I attempt to hand feed them, or is that a bad thing to do to a wild bird. I bought feed and am feeding the adults in the neighborhood. 
Thanks so much,
Sheri


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If they are exposed to the sky where predators can see them, or exposed to rain and windy weather, or can fall off the ledge.... they need to be moved inside. Let the parents finish raising them, and throw away any new eggs when they are laid, once babies are self feeding you should send the guests away.*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Any way you can post a picture, it's hard to tell from this far away what the nest looks like.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes pics please! it would be nice to see a medieval building in the process.


----------



## sherkatz (Jun 17, 2014)

*one is missing... should I search?*

I took your advice and pulled the plexiglass open so they could come in. I check in a half hour later and the two babies were inside huddled in a corner... so cute. Several hours later I peeked in to see an adult inside perched on a box, and a bit later the adult and one baby were perched. After I thew seeds outside I could hear cooing and cheeping noises so I peeked in and I only saw one baby being fed!!! I would imagine they both would be there for a feeding??? I didn't hear any sounds like the other was trapped by something... it would be making noise if it heard the parent feeding the other, right? I'm a little freaked out thinking I hurt it. I did notice when I saw a baby this morning, it was dripping liquid from its beak. There is nothing open or wet inside the storage, that I know of... would that be normal for a baby or could it be sick or something? 

Also, I noticed when the nest fell inside there is a single egg. Nobody is tending it, should I assume it was laid with the others and that one didn't make it to hatch?

Its weird, last month I could care less about pigeons, tonight I fear I may be up worrying about that lost baby. 

I'm posting photos... don't be impressed by Medieval buildings... they are very dusty


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If the baby has something dripping out of its beak it needs to be looked at by avian vet or rehabber. It may have crop issue/status, blockage or canker or more. It may also be starving if it is not getting fed. *


----------



## sherkatz (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't reach it, and even if I could get it, I would have no idea where to take it. My French is horrible, and I don't have a car.
The neighbor across the way said he saw a seagull in the window were the babies were. I fear he got one as it only looks like one is in there.

I haven't heard of seen the adult come to feed the baby. could it have been scared off by the gull? would it be sleeping with the baby. The one seems all alone in there. It is hidden, I just see its tail feathers peeking out.


----------



## sherkatz (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm happy to say both babies were in present today, and the seed I left was gone so I am assuming papa was there at some point and cleaned it out. the babies looked healthy... they actually freaked me out as when I opened the door I didn't see any birds, and feared the second on was taken by the gull... they were actually right in front of me... I was looking in the far area by the window. Clever little creatures.
I think/hope they will be just fine.
Thanks for all your help and advice.
Sher


----------

